# Apollo 8 months stack



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, I took some new pics of Apollo inside my home, so the lighting isn't perfect, but I took these of myself. I have a feeling I stretched him in the hind quarters. I put the four best stacks from today and a headshot. It's kinda goofy, but it's the most recent headshot I have.

Headshot:










Stacks:


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

How beautiful he is. How much he weights and how tall he is? Buddy is 1 year old and I think he is a bit smaller. Just want to compare.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo is 24" tall and the last time he was weighed (a week or so ago) he was 70lbs


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks very handsome. He has a very nice built body. Jesse is 5 weeks older and 25.25" and 69 lbs and a skinny bean pole (and doesn't have the slant in the hind end)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet looking GSD and I love the orbs in the photo. You must have visitors


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you all very much. A lot of people ask to pet him, and he loves to be pet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice head with dark pigment and a soft friendly expression. Flat withers, OK topline though his croup is short and VERY steep. Good angulation in the rear, very good in front. His upper arm is longer than a lot I have seen lately. He toes out slightly, but he shows good feet, bone and pasterns. I get the impression he is a bit cow hocked. I would like to see a darker saddle.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

He is cow hocked, that's why his back leg looks a bit stretched, is there a way for me to correct this?


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

why do they call this position "stacks" and what purpose does it serve.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Baronthegreatwhy do they call this position "stacks" and what purpose does it serve.


"Stack" is standing the dog up so you can evaluate the structure. Certain joints should be at certain angles so you need a good stack to see the dog's angles. All other breeds stack square, meaning the back legs are even and perpendicular, but GSDs stack with the outside foot tucked under. You want to look at the stack (or get the pic) as level with the dog as possible and straight on, not from the top or any angle from the side.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok cool thank you now I know (and as GI Joe says "knowing is half the battle")

I've always wondered what the deal was.


----------

